#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  АУРИКУЛОТЕРАПИЯ НАУЧНО-ПРАКТИЧЕСКАЯ КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ ПРИ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ НИИЭМ СЗО РАМН

## Артем Тараненко

АУРИКУЛОТЕРАПИЯ
НАУЧНО-ПРАКТИЧЕСКАЯ КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ ПРИ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ НИИЭМ СЗО РАМН им. ак. И. П. Павлова.

В Москве 25/03/2011 – 27/03/2011
Ухо как микросистема. История, анатомо-физиологическое обоснование метода аурикулотерапии. Диагностика, принципы терапии, границы метода,
…Показания\противопоказания. Топография точек и зон ушной раковины.
Методика и правила постановки акупунктурных игл, массаж.
3 занятия по 4 часа теория\практика. Занятия по плану профессиональной переподготовки врачей МАПО. Проводит ассистент кафедры рефлексотерапии МАПО, практический
врач, защитивший диссертацию в этой области. Специального европейского медицинского образования не требуется. Все желающие смогут овладеть основами аурикулярной акупунктуры и применять полученные знания на практике. Однако конференция в первую очередь рассчитана на практикующих медиков.
Все участники получат методические пособия, овладеют методикой постановки аурикулярных игл, методикой скрининговой диагностики. Создаётся интернет-ресурс для информационной поддержки. Все участники конференции могут обращаться с вопросами при возникновении трудностей в их дальнейшей практике.
Место и время проведение мероприятия, уточняется.
По всем вопросам обращайтесь по телефону:
+79031384319 Николай +79264731936 Валерия
praktik.n@gmail.com

----------


## babochka

Да уж, а программа докладов на конференции какова?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да уж, а программа докладов на конференции какова?


"По всем вопросам обращайтесь по телефону:
+79031384319 Николай +79264731936 Валерия
praktik.n@gmail.com"

 :Smilie:

----------


## babochka

> "По всем вопросам обращайтесь по телефону:
> +79031384319 Николай +79264731936 Валерия
> praktik.n@gmail.com"


Это не вопрос, это элементарные требования ко всем мероприятиям, имеющим в своем названии такие слова как "научная конференция", иначе это превращается в обычный семинар. Тогда следует изменить название, дабы не смущать обывателей типа меня.

----------


## Asteriks

семинар по аурикулотерапии

----------


## babochka

> семинар по аурикулотерапии


Спасибо, друг! )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Спасибо, друг! )


*шепотом* Это к нему, к нему обращаться надо   :Big Grin:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Помню накупила сережек или зажимов для ушей, чтобы похудеть...
Врали, что голод отбивают...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Мож мало накупили? Маловат вес для отбивания был ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Asteriks

Уточнилось время место.
Семинар пройдёт по адресу Москва ул. Сущевский Вал д. 47 офис 35.14 (5 минут ходьбы от метро Марьина Роща) 25,26,27 марта с 18:30 до 22:30
стоимость участие в семинаре 5000 рублей. 
По всем вопросам обращайтесь по телефону: +79031384319 Николай +79264731936 Валерия 
praktik.n@gmail.com

----------

